# Kendall's Spavin Cure



## bostaurus (Jun 13, 2010)

Just picked up two of these at the bottle club meeting.  It is such a common bottle.  I just never realized that there were variations in the bottle.
 The one in the middle is the one I have had for years.  The flanking ones are the new ones.  They are all a bit different mold shape and, of course, color.
 I did not get a picture of the bottoms but the embossed differently than the middle one.   Same wording but in a small center circle rather than around the edge.

 My questions..
 Is the Kendall's Spavin Cure for Human Flesh always embossed "for Human Flesh"? 
  I read somewhere that the vet spavin cures were 12 sided whereas the human spavin cure was 10 sided?
 The dark brown and aqua seem to be the older ones to me...what do you think?

 Questions, questions...sorry, there is an information overload sometimes trying to get back into collecting after such a long hiatus.
 I realize that in the realm of bottle collecting, sometimes there is no answer, just informed guesses...that is perfectly fine too.  There are a lot of  you out there that are better informed than me.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 13, 2010)

I've dug up 3 Kendall Spavin bottles. 2 were the cure for human flesh and the 3rd was a busted 12 sided amber version. The amber one was only shoulder embossed and didn't say anything about human flesh. The 2 Human Flesh ones were smaller around then the 2 you have. One is in a local museum and the other is on a road trip with CW reinactors (sp?) as well as some of my other bottles and flask. Swiz


----------

